# Einbindung mysql in VB.net auf Linux Root



## bastianwalch (4. September 2007)

Hallo

Wie der Titel schon besagt, suche ich eine gute Anleitung für 
eine Einbindung von mysql in VB.net auf einen Linux Root.
Am Besten mit kleinen Beispielen. Grundsätzlich ist der Root
Linux. Darauf Installiert ist Confixx, Php5, Mysql und alles was das Herz begehrt.
Ich benutze das Programm VB.net 2005 und habe bisher mit mysql noch wenig Erfahrung.
Ich möchte eigentlich grundsätzlich nur verschiede Daten aus einer Datenbank abrufen,
wenn diese vom VB Programm Abgefragt werden.
Hoffe mir kann jemand Helfen.

Basti


----------



## zeroize (4. September 2007)

Erstmal kurz eine Frage: meinst du mit Linux Root einen Rootserver?
Hab ich nämlich noch nie gehört das man das so abkürzt - egal.

Wenn du von deinem Heimrechner ein VB.net-Programm nutzen willst, das auf die MySQL-Datenbank auf dem Rootserver im Internet zugreift, sollte das (glaub ich) nicht so schwer sein  - einfach mit der Datenbank verbinden (bei php würde es mysql_connect() sein) und dann kannst du auf die Datenbank zugreifen.
Oder willst du das VB.net-Programm auf dem Rootserver starten?
Da wäre ich ein bisschen überfragt ob das Mono (die .net-Implementierung von Linux) kann.


----------



## bastianwalch (4. September 2007)

Nö also das ist ein Rootserver.
Und ich möchte damit eigentlich nur Daten aus der mysql Datenbank abfragen


----------



## Soldyah2604 (4. September 2007)

bastianwalch hat gesagt.:


> Nö also das ist ein Rootserver.
> Und ich möchte damit eigentlich nur Daten aus der mysql Datenbank abfragen


Ja wenn du nur auslesen willst und der Client bei dir liegt.

würde ich dir ODBC empfehlen.

Einfach die Daten zu deinem SQL Server eintragen.

Achtung dein SQL Server sollte Anfragen über das Netzwerk empfangen können, d.h. Firewall, SQL Server, usw richtig einstellen.

Mit ODBC kannste in VB sehr leicht eine Verbindung aufbauen und dort Abfragen deiner Art ausführen.


----------

